# Refurbished Machinist's Chest



## ChrisStef (Feb 25, 2016)

Another project I finally finished up is the refurb of this machinist's chest. It was made somewhere around 1890 (give or take 10-15 years) by CE Jennings, Model 4W in walnut. This model was offered in both walnut and chestnut with 2 different handle styles. Mine features the less ornate cup handles.

I repaired a split top, a couple missing drawer slides and had to replace the drawer pulls. I ended up using parts of old brass window latches for new ones. Finish is my typical shellac and wax. Red sticky back felt lining on the drawers. Aside from that all the hardware is original. One day ill get around to replacing the mirror.

Some before's (the best I can find) and after's:

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice restore.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2016)

Cool project, what was/is the purpose of a mirror in a machinist box?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 25, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Cool project, what was/is the purpose of a mirror in a machinist box?


To make sure your looking your best!


----------



## ChrisStef (Feb 25, 2016)

There's a bit of mystery surrounding the mirror barry but ive heard 2 reasons. One was that a person would be sble to use the mirror to be able to remove a metal chip from your eye. The other is that back in the day a machinist would be able to check themselves out to see if he had grease on his face before heading home for the night. 

My personal belief is to be able to see if you had a big old greasy booger hangin out of your nose or not.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2016)

Superb restore! Well done.


----------



## justallan (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice job Chris.
I'd sure like to get another old wooden box. I bought a new one 15 years ago and it wasn't worth a quarter of what I gave, for darned sure. I've since bought a couple of Kennedy boxes and really like them, but the old wooden ones are just so much nicer to look at.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 25, 2016)

Very cool! Now I am going to have to keep my eye out for something like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2016)

Beautiful chest. 

Tell me about the saw.


----------



## ChrisStef (Feb 26, 2016)

I appreciate all the kind words fellas.
Brinksy - I was wondering when someone would pick up on that beauty. Its a Disston No.99 that i picked up a while back at an antique store for $35.  It will be on its way to Montana to Rocky Mountain Saw Works where Bob and I have worked out a trade. I need a bunch of plates and some retoothing of some other saws so we made a trade. He keeps the 99 and I get 5 saws all fixed up and ready for me to sharpen. No affiliation with RMSW but Bob's been very kind in sharing his saw knowledge with me over the years so ill plug for him (provided its cool on this forum).

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2016)

Three medalions, that makes it a very early 99


----------



## ChrisStef (Feb 26, 2016)

Correct sir. The DI has it as 1890's. Cosmeticslly its in good shape with a full etch. I repaired the upper horn which im nit super happy with and its got some staining on the plate that i cant get out. Bad part is that the toothline is way outta whack. Its a grind em all off and start over, losing a bunch of plate. It'll sit in my till unused forever so i decided to part with it. The ones ill get back will round me out for users and give my little guy his first saw so im stoked for that. 

Hand tool guy id venture to guess, brink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

